

Apple Sold 300,000 iPads On the First Day - ugh
http://gizmodo.com/5509659/apple-sold-300000-ipads-on-saturday/

======
ugh
I bet they didn’t want to put numbers out so early (this one is straight from
the horse’s mouth) but some incredibly idiotic analyst was spreading his
stupid 700,000 number all over and mainstream media was picking it up all
over.

